# The melt-master returns for an encore!



## glorycloud (Jul 22, 2010)

Any pirates out there want this "beautiful" earring that I just made
(by mistake of course). 8)





Shiver me timbers matey!!!!!!! Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 22, 2010)

8) 8) :lol: 

You were almost there why didn't you finish it?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 22, 2010)

What are you guys using for a torch? An ounce can easily be done with just a mapp gas torch. If you guys want me to make a video of this I will.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 22, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> What are you guys using for a torch? An ounce can easily be done with just a mapp gas torch. If you guys want me to make a video of this I will.



It's not you guy's it is only Glory....He will get the hang of it.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 22, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys using for a torch? An ounce can easily be done with just a mapp gas torch. If you guys want me to make a video of this I will.
> ...



I meant for the people having trouble with the melt.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think he is the only one having trouble with melting right now.


Is your tourch putting out a flame like this?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWkxtwIebLw[/youtube]


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 22, 2010)

It was going well but I was trying to get the molten gold into a,
shall we say, more spherical and asthetically pleasing shape. 8)

What I thought was a nice cooling pipe ended up being the hole
in my pirate earring. Geez!! It's still gold, isn't it!

I will keep practicing - I promise. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel your pain, I really do...


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 22, 2010)

It looks awesome, actually.

It would make a killer pendant. Or perhaps mount a lens in it and use it as a monocle?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 22, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> It was going well but I was trying to get the molten gold into a,
> shall we say, more spherical and asthetically pleasing shape. 8)
> 
> What I thought was a nice cooling pipe ended up being the hole
> ...



The fact that the pipe was actually a hollow means you still have not gotten the gold completely molten. Once the gold is completely molten it will pool in the bottom of the dish, move freely about if the dish is tilted, and the edges of the button will pull away from the borax coating in the dish. My melting videos show this process and you can clearly see the behavior of the molten gold in all of it's stages of melting.

If your gas cylinder is running low on gas the flame will not get as hot as it would with a good full tank either. The radiated light coming from the furnace opening should be nearly white (not yellow, red, or orange).

I'm sending you a care package to help you out.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the care package Steve - I received it today.
Perhaps I have had another A-hah moment? I have had your
mini furnace resting on a computer case cover that's sitting
on two fire bricks. (I didn't want to burn my table top.)
Maybe that's why my furnace never seems to get hot enough as
I am wicking away all the heat. :shock: 

When I saw the insulating wool in the box cut to go under the furnace,
it was like DUH!!!!!! 

The first furnace that you provided in the soft material always seemed 
to work great - right until I messed it up while attemping a pour. 8) 

I can't wait to try out the new revision of your mini furnace.

Thanks again!!!!!! Maybe I will finally get a spherical button
that isn't in an earring or an amoebae shape. :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 26, 2010)

The wool can be used in the hard brick like you see in the silver refining DVD.

Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 5, 2010)

Is this you glorycloud?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-KARAT-REFINED-GOLD-NUGGET-13-8-GRAMS-SCRAP-WEAR-24K-/190427362569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 5, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Is this you glorycloud?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/24-KARAT-REFINED-GOLD-NUGGET-13-8-GRAMS-SCRAP-WEAR-24K-/190427362569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0



:lol: :lol: :lol: ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2010)

Nope - my gold buttons look MUCH worse than that!! LOL!!

8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 6, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Nope - my gold buttons look MUCH worse than that!! LOL!!
> 
> 8)



I thought your looked better actualy. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm thinking the seller should advertise it as a solid gold ABC stick of gum. :lol:


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2010)

That's funny, I thought it looked like ABC gum as well! :lol:


----------

